# For Zucchini Lovers



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good, looks good. :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I eat a lot of zucchini a lot of different ways... never in a pie! But I love sweet potato pie so why not zucchini pie?

Thanks


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Knots. I like stuffed zucchini. Love stuffed zucchini.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What’s on your salad? Doesn’t look like salami, unless it’s thinner sliced than normal.

My daughter laughs at me for enlarging photos to scrutinize them.

(doesn’t everyone do that?). LOL


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, the salad is romane lettuce, chopped cucumber, chopped tomato,
chopped red onion and sliced up thin genoa salami.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV...if you love zucchini...did you see this Zucchini with aioli dip?
It is delicious...but, you must remember to dip the zucchini in the flour
first before dipping in it the egg and breadcrumbs.

https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/zucchini-aioli-dip-685541/

also, zucchini parmigiana is very good...


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife slices a big zucchini into thin slices and makes pizza with it. Instead of crust the pizza is made on zucchini slices. It is pretty good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thomas, I love that idea ...that gives me an idea - zucchini pizza, maybe zucchini parmigiana pizza, 
or zucchini upside down pizza...

I’ll think of something...Thanks for the idea. :thumbsup:


----------

